
Google Says Mobile Web Apps Will Win In The Long Haul - davidw
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/07/17/google-says-mobile-web-apps-will-win/
======
davidw
To me it's indicative of just how much money and resources these guys have
that they can think this and still, in the meantime, throw so much into
Android, despite it being just a way to get there a bit quicker. It seems like
a large outlay of money that is at best very tenuously linked to increased
profits for Google.

~~~
pedalpete
I disagree. The purpose of android may be specifically so google can own more
of your time and link more closely with your digital life. On iPhone &
Blackberry, there are default services. You'll get a .mac address and sign
into itunes, on blackberry there is that somewhat useless messenger, and I
think a few other things. On the phone, google can be the connection to your
contacts, they'll own search, push their voice and look-up services, etc. etc.
Lots of things they can do on the phone, and there are some interesting and
unexpected business models that come from that. I recently read that
google-4-1-1 is using the huge number of calls for voice recognition
technology (understanding speech, not keying in on a specific persons voice).
They need the voices in order to improve the technology, and then they can
license that tech. I believe that came from the book 'what would google do'.

